# Ghostbusters: Die Hater haben einfach keine Freunde



## MatthiasBrueckle (1. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Die Hater haben einfach keine Freunde* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Die Hater haben einfach keine Freunde


----------



## Riddickulous (1. Juni 2016)

Der Film wird trotzdem nix!


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe Freunde und keiner davon will diesen Film sehen, obwohl jeder von ihnen die alten Filme kennt und liebt. 

Der Film sieht losgelöst von den Frauen mies aus. Dass diese Frauen, allen voran McCarthy, nicht gerade Hollywoods Elite sind, macht es auch nicht besser.

Davon ab will ich keinen schwarzen Bond, keinen weißen Shaft, keine weiblichen Ghostbusters, keine männlichen Engel für Charly. Man muss nicht immer krampfhaft versuchen für funktionierende Produkte neue Zielgruppen zu erhaschen.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2016)

Feig hat keine Argumente und will sich nicht eingestehen dass der Film Scheiße wird und man sich gleich Ghostbusters ansehen kann, wo die gleichen Gags in gut zu sehen sind


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juni 2016)

Dan Aykroyd ist an dem neuen Ghostbusters als Executive Producer beteiligt, dass er eine positive Meinung hat überrascht also nicht, er verdient schließlich an dem Film mit.

Und die anderen Beteiligten weisen alle Kritik an dem Film zurück, indem sie den "Hate" auf den Aspekt der weiblichen Hauptdarsteller beziehen. Dabei geht es dem Großteil der Fans nicht einmal darum, sondern darum dass der Film einfach absolut scheiße aussieht - und das unabhängig von dem Geschlecht der Darsteller. Ob der Film im Endeffekt so wird bleibt abzuwarten, aber Trailer vermitteln da normalerweise schon einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dan Aykroyd ist an dem neuen Ghostbusters als Executive Producer beteiligt, dass er eine positive Meinung hat überrascht also nicht, er verdient schließlich an dem Film mit.
> 
> Und die anderen Beteiligten weisen alle Kritik an dem Film zurück, indem sie den "Hate" auf den Aspekt der weiblichen Hauptdarsteller beziehen. Dabei geht es dem Großteil der Fans nicht einmal darum, sondern darum dass der Film einfach absolut scheiße aussieht - und das unabhängig von dem Geschlecht der Darsteller. Ob der Film im Endeffekt so wird bleibt abzuwarten, aber Trailer vermitteln da normalerweise schon einen sehr guten Eindruck.



Eben, wenn versucht die Karte zu spielen, dann zeigt das halt auch dass man versucht den schön zu reden
Klar gibt es die Vollhonks, aber naja, als man die Leute jetzt nicht aus dem Grund gewählt hat weil man sich dachte: Lass mal nen neuen Ghostburster Film machen, welche 4 Personen sind denn gut und das ist schon murks


----------



## Panth (1. Juni 2016)

Ach ja, immer diese genialen Zusammenhänge^^. (Ich sag jetzt mal ganz chauvenistisch typisch Frauenlogik.) Das ist genauso wie: "Ich fliege nicht von Amsterdam, wenn wir zurück kommen bin ich traurig und ich möchte beim Traurigsein nicht in der Niederlande sein." What?  

Batman vs. Superman war nicht so gut, weil ich keinen Hund habe ... ich könnte so den ganzen Tag weitermachen. Keine Angst lieber Macher von Ghostbusters, selbst Bad Press is Good Press wird euch hier nicht viel helfen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juni 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Eben, wenn versucht die Karte zu spielen, dann zeigt das halt auch dass man versucht den schön zu reden
> Klar gibt es die Vollhonks, aber naja, als man die Leute jetzt nicht aus dem Grund gewählt hat weil man sich dachte: Lass mal nen neuen Ghostburster Film machen, welche 4 Personen sind denn gut und das ist schon murks



Ist eben einfacher alle Kritker als frauenfeindliche Chauvinisten hinzustellen, als eigene Fehler zu zugestehen.
Schlimm, dass der Film erst Mitte Juli rauskommt, bis dahin muss ich den Trailer noch im Kino ertragen


----------



## lars9401 (1. Juni 2016)

Wie hier schon richtig erkannt wurde, geht es hier nicht darum, dass man die Ghostbusters mit Frauen besetzt hat. Sondern darum, mit welchen Frauen.


----------



## Loosa (1. Juni 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist eben einfacher alle Kritker als frauenfeindliche Chauvinisten hinzustellen, als eigene Fehler zu zugestehen.


Wo hat sie das denn gemacht? Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Artikel.

"Ihr ruiniert meine Kindheit!" ist aber auch ein dämlicher Kommentar.
McCarthy beschreibt bei ihrem Umgang mit so Geflame _dieselbe_ Schutzfunktion, die es an anderer Stelle schon seit Ewigkeiten gibt: sich bei Vorträgen das Publikum in Unterwäsche vorzustellen.


Im Übrigen wäre Kritik ernster zu nehmen, wenn der Film schon zu sehen wäre und nicht nur auf ein paar Bildfetzen beruhen würde.

Ich glaube wir hätten alle am liebsten wieder die Originalbesetzung und die Originalqualität. Und ich werde mir die Neufassung sicher nicht im Kino ansehen. Was aber nicht heißt, dass der Film nicht gut und erfolgreich sein mag. Die Zielgruppe ist ja größer als die Oldies, welche die Originale noch kennen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2016)

Der Film wirkt einfach extrem billig, das ist es. Die Witze, die ich bisher in Ausschnitten sah, die wirkten eher Richtung Fremdschämen und auch ansonsten wirkt das alles nicht gerade begeisternd.


----------



## Loosa (1. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Film wirkt einfach extrem billig, das ist es. Die Witze, die ich bisher in Ausschnitten sah, die wirkten eher Richtung Fremdschämen und auch ansonsten wirkt das alles nicht gerade begeisternd.



Das kann gut sein, ich hab mir außer dem ersten Teaser noch nichts angeschaut. Vielleicht auch ein Problem mit der Synchronisation?


Die Überschrift des Artikels finde ich extrem reißerisch. Aber danke für's Verlinken der Quelle. Sehr umfangreich aber lesenswert. Ghostbusters ist da eigentlich nur Randthema, und das Zitat eine winzig kleine Aussage unter vielen.

In dem Artikel geht es um die Schauspielerin McCarthy. Und wie sie es liebt, wenn Frauen gegen die Regeln verstoßen.

In Hollywood lauten die so:


> 1. Audiences don’t want to see a comedy with a female lead.
> 2. A woman can star in a movie only up to the age of 35.
> 3. No woman in a movie can be over a UK size 10.



_Das_ ist das Thema im Artikel, denn McCarthy ist 45 und hat UK Kleidergröße 18. 


Auf dem Gruppenfoto finde ich die Besetzung sogar recht passend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Originale waren ja ähnlich schräge Figuren.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. Juni 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wo hat sie das denn gemacht? Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Artikel.
> 
> "Ihr ruiniert meine Kindheit!" ist aber auch ein dämlicher Kommentar.
> McCarthy beschreibt bei ihrem Umgang mit so Geflame _dieselbe_ Schutzfunktion, die es an anderer Stelle schon seit Ewigkeiten gibt: sich bei Vorträgen das Publikum in Unterwäsche vorzustellen.
> ...



Sie sagt: 





> _Ich meine, wirklich jetzt, vier Frauen, die irgendeinen Film machen, zerstört deine Kindheit?_


Das verstehe ich schon so, dass sie die gesamte Kritik auf den Fakt bezieht, dass der Cast weiblich ist. 
Abgesehen davon hat der Regisseur in einem vorigen Interview etwas ähnliches gesagt und die Kritiker als frauenfeindlich hingestellt. 
Die Kindheit zerstören ist zu viel gesagt. Der Film setzt aber schon einen riesengroßen Haufen darauf. 

Ein paar Bildfetzen ist etwas niedlich formuliert. Trailer dienen dazu einen Film zu bewerben und einen guten Eindruck davon zu erschaffen, was den Zuschauer im Kino erwartet. Und ich glaube der Eindruck hier ist ziemlich deutlich


----------

